# DecalGril- Pink Tranquility- Screen saver



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Sceen saver pink tranquility Does anyone have this?  I saw that some people have ones that match, and that she used to send them with the order.  My husband's Itouch wolf skin came with one, and It is beautiful.  Thanks!


----------



## PhillipA82 (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah I want one too...


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

I think that was an awesome idea....to provide ss with decalgirl skins. I heard that Amazon didn't approve of it so they discontinued doing so. Poo!!!~


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I did this. I'm not sure if I'm satisfied with it yet though ... let me know what you think ....


----------



## brandydandy (Dec 27, 2009)

Geoffrey you are the best!  Thank you so very much!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

looks nice!


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> I did this. I'm not sure if I'm satisfied with it yet though ... let me know what you think ....


Considering your other ones, this isn't the tops.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

I liked the real G.I. Joe one. Are you going to do anymore?


----------

